# New Buildings on Uplands being built



## FormerHorseGuard (13 Nov 2009)

I am just curious anyone know that  new buildings that  are going up on the former base?
New chain link fence put u, the building are the dome roof temp buildings for some sort of equipmment, temp office trailers being put in  on another pad.
I am just curius as to what  I am building or working on. The rumours at the site are all very  funny  because of the concrete and the thickness of the slabs and so on. Anyone have a clue or is something  not for this site to discuss?
Mods  feel free to move this I ust sort of thought it might fit as it is news ...new buildings going up on Canadian Forces Support Unit Ottawa


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Nov 2009)

Good to see they are finally doing something with that Base (or Support Unit if you wish). I was there in 1995 to see the destruction start to finish, it was a sad day. Even the hockey rink is gone, which I found out quite a few years later after going back for a course.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (14 Nov 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> I am just curious anyone know that  new buildings that  are going up on the former base?
> New chain link fence put u, the building are the dome roof temp buildings for some sort of equipmment, temp office trailers being put in  on another pad.
> I am just curius as to what  I am building or working on. The rumours at the site are all very  funny  because of the concrete and the thickness of the slabs and so on. Anyone have a clue or is something  not for this site to discuss?
> Mods  feel free to move this I ust sort of thought it might fit as it is news ...new buildings going up on Canadian Forces Support Unit Ottawa



Hmm...may be this has something to do with it?
_
May 14, 2009

Ottawa, Ont.  – The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, today announced a planned investment in defence infrastructure for the Communications Security Establishment Canada (CSEC). The investment will result in the construction of a new, state-of-the-art building in Ottawa for the agency, creating significant economic benefits for the local community. _

Rest of article is here: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2976

Or I could be wrong.


----------



## Occam (14 Nov 2009)

Nope, the new CSEC building will be near Ogilvie and Blair Roads, not too far from Rockliffe.  I'm not sure what is going on down near Uplands, are you saying that they don't appear to be permanent facilities?


----------



## George Wallace (14 Nov 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> Nope, the new CSEC building will be near Ogilvie and Blair Roads, not too far from Rockliffe.  I'm not sure what is going on down near Uplands, are you saying that they don't appear to be permanent facilities?



I am beginning to think both of you are wrong.  This sounds more like the plans to expand out at Leitrium.

I have also heard rumours that the ground is supposed be be broken out at Uplands in the very near future for another organization (or two). 

Guess we can all wait and see how much TB will allow to be built.


----------



## blacktriangle (14 Nov 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> Nope, the new CSEC building will be near Ogilvie and Blair Roads, not too far from Rockliffe.



Complete with secret tunnel to the CSIS building?


----------



## Occam (14 Nov 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am beginning to think both of you are wrong.  This sounds more like the plans to expand out at Leitrium.
> 
> I have also heard rumours that the ground is supposed be be broken out at Uplands in the very near future for another organization (or two).
> 
> Guess we can all wait and see how much TB will allow to be built.



http://www.eastottawa.ca/article-342550-Federal-building-boom-for-east.html

_A massive new 775,000-square-foot headquarters for Canada’s national cryptologic agency will be built in the city’s east end.

Earlier this month, DND announced it intends to use a public-private partnership (P3) to construct the $880-million building for Communications Security Establishment Canada (CSEC) on a Crown-owned 36-hectare greenfield site on Ogilvie Road, near Blair Road. _

You were saying?   



			
				popnfresh said:
			
		

> Complete with secret tunnel to the CSIS building?



No doubt!


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (15 Nov 2009)

These new buildings are some sort of domed roof thing. garages or something,  the site is near the pomv  trailer storage area, near the sports fields.
The rumour at work is it for tanks the concrete is going to be strong enough to support them 
just no real ideas yet


----------



## George Wallace (15 Nov 2009)

I highly doubt that it will be for tanks, per say, but it may be for some other 'heavy' equipment.  As I understand it, 33 Bde will eventually move out there, along with a few other units.  With the purchase and equipping of some Reserve Units with the new trucks, this may be the answer to your speculation.  Also, everytime heavy equipment is brought into Ottawa from various outside Units, like 2 CMBG, for displays, they may need a secure place to park them.

The decision to demolish the Single Qtrs, three Messes, and numerous other buildings at Uplands in the last decade was in the realm of shear madness.  (At least something remains of Uplands.  Nothing remains of Rockcliff.)  How someone figures to run several major HQs in the National Capital and not have any infrastructure to house the thousands of personnel to make those HQs function boggles my mind.  Sure the numerous "Full Colonels" and numerous Generals can afford to buy or rent their own homes; but what about the single Pte/Cpl who drives them or does all the other administrative tasks required to support them?  It is a reflection of what the Public really thinks of the military and security of our nation.  I think some of our decision makers are living in fantasy worlds where the simple waving of a wand will provide an instant solution.............or as some politicians in the past have done......Ignore the problem and it will eventually go away......(until it comes back as an even more desperate and larger problem for someone else to solve.)


----------



## Retired AF Guy (15 Nov 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am beginning to think both of you are wrong.  This sounds more like the plans to expand out at Leitrium.



I think you're right. I seem to remember something about the Leitrim being expanded/upgraded.

Occam.

You're right about the CSEC bldg. Here  is the official news release from May 2008. 

- A new four-storey, 6000 m2 building is to be built on 36 hectares (approx 80 acres) and could hold up to 250 people. Land is acquired from the National Research Council. Estimated cost 62 million; with occupation planned for summer of 2011.


----------



## Occam (15 Nov 2009)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Occam.
> 
> You're right about the CSEC bldg. Here  is the official news release from May 2008.
> 
> - A new four-storey, 6000 m2 building is to be built on 36 hectares (approx 80 acres) and could hold up to 250 people. Land is acquired from the National Research Council. Estimated cost 62 million; with occupation planned for summer of 2011.



That's the little one - Phase 1.  That 6000 m2 building will be completed by 2011 to alleviate short term space problems at CSEC until the new 72000 m2 Phase 2 building is completed in 2015.  They're both going to be located near Blair and Ogilvie - near CSIS.


----------



## ARMY_101 (12 Sep 2013)

For anyone interested, I'm pretty sure the "temporary" shelters and classrooms (offices) you saw going in in 2009 were for 30th Field Artillery Regiment.


----------



## Old EO Tech (15 Sep 2013)

Good guesses but everyone is wrong   I worked at that complex, and there is a sign out front, but you have to come around the Music School parking lot to see it.  It is the Land Engineering Support Centre, part of the Quality Engineering Test Establishment, that is mostly located in the NPB Buliding in Gatineau.

I was co-located with the NCR's Centre for Surface Transportation Technology on the other side of the airport, but the rent kept going up, so the DG decided that he would fund a "temporary" complex in Uplands.  I left a year ago, but last I heard they were renovating the NPB to give the LESC the space it needs for the garage/manufacturing/prototyping it needs.

For people that have been around a while, LESC was called Maintenance Techniques Detachment, it was what was left over when LETE was closed, and bounced around from Borden to Ottawa, and looks like Gatineau will be it's longer term home.  I personally think the old LETE home out at the RCMP complex would be the best place to meet our needs, but I'm sure that decision was tempered with politics :-/


----------



## George Wallace (15 Sep 2013)

Dnd And the Pissing contest has begun.....When I return from Germany, I will post a picture of the 30th Fd RCA buildings and sign at Uplands to ensure that we are talking about the same buildings located very close to a Tim Horton's on Hunt Club.


----------



## ARMY_101 (16 Sep 2013)

30th Field Regiment in Ottawa at Uplands:







Source

Yes, this is very close (within 400 metres) of the Tim Horton's at Canadair Paul Benoit Drive and Hunt Club.


----------



## Old EO Tech (16 Sep 2013)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> 30th Field Regiment in Ottawa at Uplands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, hard to tell with the shot not being wider, but it seems that is exactly the temporary building that I worked in as part of LESC/QETE, guess they must have moved LESC over to the NPB faster than they had originally projected.  Is there only one sprung shelter on the property now? Or did the shot just not get the second sprung in it. I see they moved the fence line and made the employee parking larger...

The DDC article is a tad misleading....it makes it sound as if they had to create the place from scratch when the original temporary structure was started in 2009 and we moved in late 2010.  So all they had to do was further modify it to meet 30 Fd Reg's needs.


----------



## ARMY_101 (22 Sep 2013)

I'll beat you to it George. I think I see where the confusion is coming from:

Here's 30th Field, which is within 200 metres of the Tim Horton's and Holiday Inn Express





Here's the Land Engineering Support Centre, which is ~500 metres South of 30th Field: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They both look similar with the temporary tents and trailers, but 30th Field has a white tent while the CFLES is green.


----------



## Old EO Tech (22 Sep 2013)

Ah good to clear that up, 30 Field is setup in what once was an empty field beside the Crypto Center then.

Jon


----------

